# muskie boat?



## tightlinesinpa

well ive been muskie and pike fishing for a few years and its finally time to get my own boat. i mostly fish for pike muskie and bass. i fish big lakes mostly so 3-4 ft chop can be expected every now and again. if someone could tell me about aluminum vz fiberglass that would also be greatly appreciated. so far i have looked at tuffy, lund, polarkraft and crestliner but cannot narrow down choices.

 thanks,
zach


----------



## zogman

I fish the Ontario side of Lake of the Woods. For big rough water you can'nt beat a fiberglass boat.
Look at Ranger.

http://www.rangerboats.com/flash/galler ... 767&gid=33

It also comes with a full windshield.


----------



## drjongy

Fiberglass is great for big and rough water. Less noisy too. They don't take the rock reefs as well as an aluminum would, but this shouldn't be a problem if you're careful.

The big thing is how many people you're going to try and fish our of the boat most often. I have an aluminum Crestliner with a full windshield and it fishes two people great, but if we have three of us we usually take my friends fiberglass Skeeter tiller because it is basically all one big casting platform.


----------



## fox412

If I could by a new one right now I would go to fiberglass boat. For above reasons. Ride and noise. I would also go with a single console instead of a full windshield for the extra room. I really like the pro v glass but that is a @#$% load of money.

My old tyee is a great boat. It fishes three if we are trolling or drifting rigs but it is hard with 3 casting. That full windshield is nice when it is cold or raining,and when the waves get big


----------



## tightlinesinpa

so say i do go with a ranger or other fiberglass boat. if i get a keel shield would i be able to beach it for shore lunch or whatever reason and not need to worry that much about possible damage?


----------



## fox412

on a nice sandy beach you shouldn't have much problem. My buddy does it on a regular basis on a nice beach and he hasn't had any issues


----------



## Slayer_54

tuffys are made for musky fishing and the x- 190 is the perfect mix of bass/muskie. also polarkraft makes a good aluminum boat. i have fished with mike hulbert and that is his boat of choice. both boats offer big decks, lots of storage.


----------



## duckp

Put on a keel guard and no worries about pulling up on sand or rocks.


----------



## tightlinesinpa

wow i wouldn't think that a keel guard would have much affect with a diberglass boat on rocks. have u had any experience with them and rocks?


----------



## duckp

Many years,many boats.Obviously you don't pull up on rocks in wind.Absent that,keep the boat snugged in one position(a tied anchor rope works good)so its not rolling around and you're good to go.Check around and get a quality one-Hamby or similar.


----------



## tightlinesinpa

thanks for the info. that opens some more options for me now


----------

